# Schon mal sowas gesehen?



## Goldkäferchen (24. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,
hier kommt mal was zum Schmunzeln.
Habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen?  Hat sich im Sommer an meiner Magnolie gebildet. Sind das die Knospen für's nächste Jahr, die sich mutiert haben? Sind auch viele Knospen im Sommer abgefallen, wahrscheinlich durch die Hitze.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ls650tine (25. Aug. 2018)

Hi Goldkäferchen,
das sind die Samenstände der Magnolie. Wenn Du sie aufmachst siehst Du die Kerne.
LG Tine


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2018)

Das ist also der Magnolio, der Mann von Magnolia .


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Aug. 2018)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Hi Goldkäferchen,
> das sind die Samenstände der Magnolie. Wenn Du sie aufmachst siehst Du die Kerne.
> LG Tine


Vielen Dank! Wieder was dazu gelernt!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2018)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier kommt mal was zum Schmunzeln.
> Habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen?  Hat sich im Sommer an meiner Magnolie gebildet.
> LG
> ...



Hi,

wie schon geschrieben sind das Magnolienfrüchte.
Im Herbst/Spätherbst platzen sie wie die Früchte der __ Pfaffenhütchen auf und lassen ihre mit einem roten/orangeroten/orangen Aurillus ummantelten Samen an einem kurzen Faden heraushängen damit diese von Vögeln gefressen und verbreitet werden (unter der Tulpenmagnolie hab ich im Lexikon auch ein Bild davon)

bei mir waren alle __ Magnolien dieses Jahr voll mit Früchten und ich habe mich schon auf viele Samen zum ausäen gefreut. Da dieses Jahr auch fast alle Arten/Sorten gleichzeitig geblüht hatten und die Bienen/Hummel da fleisigst unterwegs waren wären bestimmt interessante neue Hybriden rausgekommen). Leider sind sie auch hier wegen der massivebn Trockenheit nach und nach fast alle abgefallen

MfG Frank


----------

